# Estimated quarter mile time?



## kspecial41 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi everybody, I'm planning on running my gto in a few weeks. Just wondering if anybody can tell me what to expect. I have an 04 LS1 with auto trans. I have a k&n CAI, Pacesetters long tube headers, off road mid pipe to flowmaster mufflers. MSD coils, plugs, wires. I am hoping for atleast a 13.6. Is that too optimistic or not optimistic enough? lol. I'm from Jersey so it should be mid to high 50's outside in a few weeks. And I'm running kumho all season tires. Thanks.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

Tires are a HUGE difference, trust me. With your setup I would say13.6 is definitely reachable. But in reality, it comes down to you. The driver. Since you have an auto like me its not too complicated. But I would seriously be careful while launching. Just ease into it instead of just slamming on the gas. Get a good light and then drop that pedal to the floor!


----------



## EN3DVED (Oct 14, 2010)

Kspecial 41 you should be able to hit 13 flat maybe quicker. Hooking up is the big issue. I attached a calculator to figure out what it might be. I put you in at 4000 pounds with driver and 350 to the ground. Empty the tank down, pull out the clutter, and lower the tire psi and go for it. Let me know how it 1/4 Mile ET Calculator


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You better do better then 13.6 if you go to ATCO. Thats a fast track to begin with.


----------



## kspecial41 (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok so not optimistic enough I guess!! lol. Thanks guys. Will let you know what I run when I take it through.


----------



## 04blackgoat (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck, dont heat the tires just clean them off in the burn out box, if you have time buy some drag bags. If you have stock rear saggging springs it could help get the power to the ground. i ran a 13.2 on almost bald street tires with lt,exhaust and tune with spring/shock and drag bags. First time at the track wheel hop out of the hole, and chirp into second. It was 90+ on the track and this was my third run of the day.

I think 13 flat if you launch good, get under a 2.0 60 and you might break 13.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

First run, 15.0 spinning, lol. But after that, if you get in the 13 range you did good. Mid to high 13s is realistic on street tires.


----------



## kspecial41 (Oct 10, 2010)

How low should I lower my rear tire pressure? the max load is 51 PSI. How low should I go?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

EN3DVED said:


> Kspecial 41 you should be able to hit 13 flat maybe quicker. Hooking up is the big issue. I attached a calculator to figure out what it might be. I put you in at 4000 pounds with driver and *350 to the ground*. Empty the tank down, pull out the clutter, and lower the tire psi and go for it. Let me know how it 1/4 Mile ET Calculator


He has an '04 and an auto to boot so 310, maybe 320 RWHP. The '04 autos are slower than the manuals until you start adding quite a bit more HP and then they're quicker. With that said a good driver and a good DA it could get in the lower 13s. I've seen good drivers w/auto do 13.6 stock. The headers, especially if it's untuned might add 20 HP and all of the other "mods" won't do squat so he may take 2-3 tenths off.


----------



## kspecial41 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just got home from the track. Best run was a 13.532 at 103 mph. Had a good time. Pretty satsified with my time. About what I expected after hearing from you guys. Thanks guys.


----------

